
PEPP-PT contact tracing standard push could lead to fight Apple and Google - tastroder
https://techcrunch.com/2020/04/17/europes-pepp-pt-covid-19-contacts-tracing-standard-push-could-be-squaring-up-for-a-fight-with-apple-and-google/
======
tastroder
Original title did not fit in the field: "Europe’s PEPP-PT COVID-19 contacts
tracing standard push could be squaring up for a fight with Apple and Google"
Hope this change did not editorialize it too much.

